# This modeling is tiring work mam



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

LiLLylou in a couple of the outfits we were putting on our new Etsy shop Lillyloudesigns . When she sees me sewing up a new outfit you can practically here her thinking not another one to model mum, but she is such a good girl and never objects she is so bored by it all its a job too keep her awake.
View attachment 5367


View attachment 5368


View attachment 5369


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

LOL she looks adorable, remind her it's to pay for her treats...


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I Love those outfits, esp. the hats....


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

my girls would hate me foreva if i put them in one of them jumpers!! lol
She looks very cute tho  x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

very cute x


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 21, 2010)

How adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, we just love this site its so good to read and learn so much, I say we as Lilly is included in everything, I only have the one chi and two yorkies but she seems to appear wherever i am an loves to sit on my shoulder to sleep, i think she does it as she doesnt want my parrot there so she has claimed the spot. Its lucky she is so small and lightweight or i would be walking around with a dropped shoulder. She is at this moment curled up on my shoulder snoring away without a care in the world, i cannot imagine how anyone could be mean to these little ones.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very adorable!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

i`ll have to put a pic of Glyn up in 1 of your sets that i bought, i love him with his hat on as well ..


----------



## lillylou (Jul 12, 2010)

That would be lovely Glyndwr, i have built up a little collection of little ones in my outfits and my grandaughter loves to see them as do i, i am so glad that you were happy with it it makes it all the more worthwhile.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I Love those outfits, esp. the hats....


YES! Those hats are amaaaazing.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How cute!!!! She's like my Ivy, she is never that thrilled getting dressed up, but the other 2 love it.


----------

